# Falken Ziex ZE-512



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Great to know; thanks for posting!

Believe it or not, the FR710s are around $140 a piece. I had to replace just one from a hole punctured in it. 

I can't wait til I can get a totally new set of tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Autoguide.com App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to say that I've never had a set of those Falkens, but I had a set of Ziex ZE-912's on my old car and they were just phenomenal... so much that I'm getting another set when I get my new rims. Pretty much no matter what direction you go, I've never had an issue with Falken, and I don't know anyone who has ever had a bad experience.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Great to know; thanks for posting!
> 
> Believe it or not, the FR710s are around $140 a piece. I had to replace just one from a hole punctured in it.
> 
> ...


I just got a new set of 710s buy 3 get 1 free. Check Firestone.com or TiresPlus.com if you have one local to you. they hold the buy 3 get 1 free regularly.


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

I have the 512 for about 7 months and they ride nice and they look great too 

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I just got the same tires delivered last Friday from Discount Tire Direct because these are one of the very few tires you can still find in a 255/50-16 size for my Corvette that don't cost $200 each. Got all 4 for $440 delivered but they also had a $100 rebate if you bought them through their Ebay store, so my total came to $340. Had them mounted and balance yesterday at Walmart for $58, so this was a great deal for me. While the Falkens are not the best tire in the world they will be just fine for what I use the Vette for.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

only 013100 miles so far hope I can find those tires at 40000
with any luck and a lot of searching I'll get lucky.
good to here from you vetterin.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

As pntballer95 stated, the ZE-512 is discontinued and being replaced with the ZE-915. Although similar these 2 tires are not identical. Among other things the 512 is uni-directional while the 915 is asymmetric. 
[h=2][/h]


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

thanks bro I'll get on the ball then/


----------



## Discount Tire (Jun 12, 2012)

Thank you for your support and initial review pntballer!

The 512 is an exclusive Discount Tire model and dollar for dollar is a tough entry level performance all-season to beat.


----------



## pntballer925 (Feb 27, 2011)

Discount Tire said:


> Thank you for your support and initial review pntballer!
> 
> The 512 is an exclusive Discount Tire model and dollar for dollar is a tough entry level performance all-season to beat.


No problem. Not only the tire was great, the service I received was top-notch also! I only waited for about 30 minutes (pretty busy), and 20 minutes of that time was waiting for my car to get into the shop. Once it did, 10 minutes later, I was on the road. Really snappy service which was much appreciated since I had just gotten off of work that day. I'd definitely recommend discount tire to anyone


----------

